# Attorney



## nosillanaj (May 16, 2008)

Hypothetically speaking.....If one needed an attorney for defense of upcoding for reimbursement purposes...where would one go to find a good attorney?  I have it on good advice that if such a hypothetical case were to occur that the first place to start would be with the company compliance officer.  And I agree.  But I believe that it is necessary to have an attorney BEFORE initiating this discussion.  Can you go to the yellow pages for coding attorneys?


----------



## 007CPC (May 18, 2008)

You can try Davis Wright Tremaine LLP at: www.dwt.com. Compliance officers do not pose the qualifications as lawyers; some do, but most don’t. An Attorney position requires a person to be academically inclined, unlike a compliance officer position.


----------

